# Sorun vs Sorusun



## Ramisadeh

So I understand that Sorun means "problem" "issue", but I thought that I can also say: Sorun var mı? To mean
Do you have a question?
instead of the more confrontational "do you have a problem?"
But then I stumbled upon a phrase that went as follows: "sorusuna son verecek adım". Which I learned that it means
"A step to put an end to your question"

But this got me thinking, was I wrong to assume that "Sorun" can mean both "problem" and "your question"? Could it be that "your question" translates as "Sorusun" as an exception to the rule?

Would like to get feedback


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,

There is no exception, this is just:
soru= question
sorun= problem

And now here their conjugation with the  possessive suffixes:

*soru*
sorum= my question
sorun= your question
sorusu =his/her question
sorumuz= our question
sorunuz= your question
soruları= their question

*sorun*
sorunum=my problem
sorunun= your problem
sorunu= his/her problem
sorunumuz=our problem
sorunuz=your problem
sorunları= their problem

different examples:

*Soru*suna son verecek adım.= A step to put an end to his/her* question*.

*Sorun*una son verecek adım = A step to put an end to his/her* problem*.

(Bir)Sorun var.= There is a problem.
(Bir)Soru var.= There is a question.

*Soru*n var mı? = Do you have a question?
*Sorun*un var mı?= Do you have a problem?

*Soru*su var.= He/She has a question.
*Sorun*u var.= He/She has a problem.

You just have to use the correct possessive adjective regarding the rule of conjugation and then the context will also help you
to understand which one ('question' or 'problem') is used.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Ohhhhh, yeah I get it now. Thanks. Still, how can I say " bir sorun var mı?" without people thinking I'm saying "is there a problem?"


----------



## Gemmenita

I think you would like to say 'Bir sorun var mı?' in the meaning of ' Do you have a question?'.

Usually in the _question form,_ 'bir' is not used, and only is said ''Sorun var mı?'
And 'Bir' could be used and not used in the _affirmative sentences_ (with a point at the end) like my example '(Bir)Sorun var'.

Or another example:

-Sorun var mı? (Do you have a question?)
Evet, _bir_ sorum var. (Yes, I have one question)
Evet, sorum var. (Yes, I have a question.)

>>> Both answers are correct.


- Hiçbir sorun yok mu? = You have no question?

- Hiçbir sorunun yok mu? = You have no problem?


That's how, as I said, the context and specially the way of their usage would help you.


----------



## shafaq

Ramisadeh said:


> Ohhhhh, yeah I get it now. Thanks. Still, how can I say " bir sorun var mı?" without people thinking I'm saying "is there a problem?"


Standalone phrases such "Sorun var mı?" and/or "Bir sorun var mı?" have an inevitable ambiguity in Turkish; where they means both "Have you /a question?" and "Is ther*e /any problem?*" at the same time, and mostly *the second one*; without a previous context.
To avoid this ambiguity, one has/may to add singular possessive "senin" or plural possessive suffix "..*uz*" even if s/he addresses a singular person like;
"Senin (bir) sorun var mı?" or 
"(Bir) sorun*uz* var mı?". 
Please note that "bir" is optional in both phrases.


----------



## Rallino

Adding to what shafaq said;

This ambiguity is sometimes used in mail endings as *Bir sorun(un)uz olursa, bize yazın,* where the parentheses cover both _if you have a question _and _if you have a problem._


----------



## Ramisadeh

Wow, that was enlightening. Thanks a lot


----------



## Muttaki

In original Turkish when we write it with Quranic letters the way you write them is not the same.

Sorun (meaning your question): صوروك

Sorun (meaning a problem): صورون

In fact even the pronunciation is not the same but the ك sound doesn't exist in today's Istanbul accent, though it exists in most of Anatolia and even today they pronounce this difference between these words. By the way this ك is Turkish kaf or  كاف تركي, normal ك is always pronounced as you would guess.

Actually this issue that you have raised is just another example of the argument that Turkish language cannot be properly written with Latin letters.


----------

